# How to introduce classical music



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

For the people who dislike classical music, I suggest:

Play Della Reese's "Don't You Know" and Barry Manilow's "Can It Be Magic". Then play "Muzetta's Waltz" and tell them when the piano music from the Manilow song was written. This may crack their resistance.

Schubert's 5th Symphony is light and pleasant and would make a good introduction.

Other suggestions?


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Learning that classical music sounds like Barry Manilow is a good way to prejudice a lot of people against classical music for life.

There is so much variety in classical music and people come to it with a very differing tastes that I don't think there is one simple way to introduce people.


----------



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

Film scores? Something by John Williams perhaps - Beethoven's 5th and 9th .

Alternatively Debussy's Clair de lune or Reverie. Pleasan pieces and shorter than a full symphony.


----------



## Kryten (Jan 23, 2012)

I got into Mussorgsky via Emerson, Lake and Palmer - not quite as bad as Barry Manilow, but still something I wish I could go back and change. Everytime I hear one of the "Promenade" sections my brain subconsciously sings _"Lead me from tortured dreams, childhood themes of nights alone..."_ :-(

As a noobie myself, I'm quite partial to Borodin's _"In the Steppes of Central Asia"_ at the moment: it's quite pleasant, easily memorable and only 8 minutes long. A "dying moments of your lunch hour" piece


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I still like the Borodin piece after almost 30 years. As far as ELP is concerned, before they did Pictures, they did Bartok on their first album. They named it The Barbarian and called it their own, but it's a Bartok piano piece.


----------



## Kryten (Jan 23, 2012)

starthrower said:


> I still like the Borodin piece after almost 30 years. As far as ELP is concerned, before they did Pictures, they did Bartok on their first album. They named it The Barbarian and called it their own, but it's a Bartok piano piece.


Bartok got off lightly - you should hear what they did to Prokofiev on their _Black Moon_ album...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Never heard Black Moon. Anyway, they were a rock band so why not take some liberties?


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

play them music from something they enjoy already. like a film or game.

they will most like says it's awesome. than play them some music by john williams or earlier composers.

this will build on a connection they already have.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Vivaldi's Four Seasons. That is if they like melodic rock. If they like dissonance, scratch that.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I've got that Della Reese album. I think it's great, it's a classic.

I think Barry Manilow is ok, but I haven't heard that song. Don't remember it. Even Bob Dylan said he liked Manilow's work, he told him at a party. I think he meant it seriously, but hard to tell from these anecdotes.

Anyway, I think that the best way to introduce classical music to friends who don't know it that well, or much at all, is just play (or send) them pieces which you personally like and connect with. Passion and enthusiasm (& your personal insights) can be infectous and really get people going, it can pass onto them an appreciation for the music.

I have done it myself and it's worked in some ways. Don't underestimate non-classical listeners. A lot of the non-classical music of today, eg. the many kinds of techno, can be similarly sophisticated (eg. the layering in that, the combination of different "voices" and instruments, the varying beats, etc.). They will connect what they know of non-classical to the classical music you show them, guide them into. Doesn't matter if it's old or new, people with general skills of perception will take to it like a duck to water.

& what I would "scratch" is not necessarily dissonance, but I'd definitely throw highbrow attitude into the trash can where it belongs. It's just toxic and unhelpful, esp. to a beginner of classical music. Give the person options and expose them to a range of musics. I have given a friend not into classical various cd's, from old to new, and this friend connected with things as varied as Haydn to some contemporary Australian composers I like, which you'd think could never happen. Don't prejudge people is what I'm saying, give them options not restrictions...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Start off with some harsh electronic music or Penderecki's threnody (or something similar) and then wind down to some late Schoenberg.


----------

